# Freaking Out



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My fiance and I did our best to make the business work but we failed. It just fell apart. We're not going to make rent by the end of the month. We told the landlord that we are going to need more time and his response is, "Well there is plenty of time to pack." Now we are going to be homeless. I'm not going to get too much into detail about that... because we've both been through worse in our lives. 

The problem is our girls. I need them. I love them so much. I don't know what I am going to do without them. Its going to kill me to get rid of them. I'm mentally ill and I have come to rely on them. My best friends in the whole world are here in this cage. I know it isn't healthy but they are my reason for staying as strong as I have been.

I know I have to get rid of them. I love them enough to not drag them through this. They deserve better and I love them more than I love myself. 

They are the only family I have. All my fiance's family are dead. Literally. Other than his sister who is an addict living in a gutter somewhere. My family walked away from me as well. Being mentally ill in my family is such a disappointment that they try not to have anything to do with me. 

Almost deleted this 10 times but I just need to let off this steam.


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

Grotesque said:


> My fiance and I did our best to make the business work but we failed. It just fell apart. We're not going to make rent by the end of the month. We told the landlord that we are going to need more time and his response is, "Well there is plenty of time to pack." Now we are going to be homeless. I'm not going to get too much into detail about that... because we've both been through worse in our lives.
> 
> The problem is our girls. I need them. I love them so much. I don't know what I am going to do without them. Its going to kill me to get rid of them. I'm mentally ill and I have come to rely on them. My best friends in the whole world are here in this cage. I know it isn't healthy but they are my reason for staying as strong as I have been.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can find someone who is willing to take them temporarily but is also willing and able to keep them permanently if need be. Someone who will keep you updated and even let you visit periodically. I only suggest this because my mother did it with her dog years ago. The family that took him in did it knowing she was going to do everything in her power to take him back asap but there was a chance she wouldn't be able to. She did eventually take him back and at that time she compensated them for his care since he did not wind up staying with them. It's a long shot, but an idea you may not have thought of yet.

I wish you the best of luck! My pets are like my kids and I get attached so much to eat one I have so I understand.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Please don't give up on your girls.  Like NaughtyFaerie said, maybe find a long term pet sitter of sorts? I'm sure someone would be willing to take care of them while you sort everything out. I know I would love to do that for someone in your situation. I'm just a tad far away from you. =/ Maybe you can find someone who will let you visit them at the very least.

I'm hoping/praying everything works out for you. <3


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually that is a really good idea. With everything going on, I didn't stop to think of that. The only rat I would take with me (we will be living in our van) is my Chai. She is VERY old and she depends on me as much as I depend on her. The rest... yes, I think they could find a good home where I can visit them.

Its so bittersweet. I can't have children of my own so its like letting someone else raise my children. All 9 of them. Plus the dogs. Plus the fish. I guess I should have thought of this before I created such a large family of pets.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

My old rat pretty much lived in my hair, so where ever I went he came. He was locked in his cage maybe 3 times. Other than that he free ranged, even in the car when we traveled he ran between the front and back seats. I lived on a campsite in a tent for the first month I had him. My point is living in a car with a rat may not be so awful. Rats are pretty easy to drag along places. I would post here and look for rattie owners near you. When I had to rehome my last rat someone on the forum adopted him and I get updates and pictures all the time! I'm even going to go petsit for her in August 😊 I was really sad about rehoming my rat, but I couldn't have asked for better adoptive parents for him. Just be careful chai doesn't get depressed being" alone."


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

That is very inspiring! I do want to mention I did consider Chai's feelings when deciding to take her with no matter what. She lost her best friend Mocha a couple months ago. She has two new cage mates right now, but the way I see her react to them vs how she reacts to me... I think she is more of the mindset now that she would rather sit on my lap and eat baby food than have to deal with two younger rats climbing all over her.

She much rather prefers her time out with us and often seems to flag us down to get away from Sugar and Spice. LoL


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd certainly make a call to social services while your fiance scrounges around for work or vica versa. I've pulled off a few miracles in less time than you have left... I don't know your situation so can't give advice but all hope is lost as soon as you give up... so don't give up. I've been hours from homelessness a couple of times and I've gone a couple of weeks without eating... but I'm still around to tell the story. 

Open your mind to possibilities, and get on the phone or on the road, when the constable drags you stuff out onto the lawn it's over, until then anything is possible...

Hang in there and stay strong.

Best luck.


----------

